# Технологии и коммуникации > Мобильный мир >  Symbian OS

## Vanya

*Symbian OS* — это операционная система для смартфонов и коммуникаторов, разрабатываемая консорциумом Symbian, основанным в июне 1998 года компаниями: Psion, Nokia, Ericsson и Motorola. Позже к консорциуму присоединились компании: Sony Ericsson, Siemens, Panasonic, Fujitsu, Samsung, Sony и Sanyo.

*Symbian OS* является преемником операционной системы EPOC32, разработанной компанией Psion для своих карманных компьютеров.

Существует несколько модификаций системы (для разных типов устройств), наиболее распространённые из них — UIQ, Series 60 и FOMA:

* UIQ являлся основной для смартфонов, выпускаемых Sony Ericsson и Motorola. Отличительная особенность UIQ — поддержка устройств с сенсорным экраном. С ноября 2006 года принадлежит Sony Ericsson. В конце 2008 года разработка платформы UIQ была прекращена.
* *Series* 60 — это основная платформа для смартфонов компании Nokia, также лицензируемая Samsung, Siemens и LG. Разработана для устройств с телефонной клавиатурой (с сокращённым набором кнопок).
* *Series* 80 — платформа, также разработанная Nokia, для устройств с полноразмерными клавиатурами (в настоящее время развитие этой ветки Symbian OS приостановлено в связи с усовершенствованием Series 60 для устройств данного вида).
* FOMA (Freedom of Mobile Access). Распространена в Японии. Продвигается крупнейшим сотовым оператором NTT DoCoMo, по заказу которого устройства на FOMA производят компании Mitsubishi, Fujitsu, Sony Ericsson и Sharp.

Кроме этого существует несколько отдельно стоящих устройств, использующих нестандартные модификации Symbian OS. К ним относятся смартфоны Nokia 7700, Nokia 7710 (*Series* 90) и SGH L870

----------


## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*X-plore* - однозначно лучший файловой менеджер для S60 3rd Edition.
Основные функции:
- Поддержка карт памяти размером больше 4GB;
- Поддержка документов Word 2007;
- Простенький аудио плеер (поддерживает aac,mp3,wav и mid);
- Встроенный видеоплеер (читает *3gp и *mp4);
- Копирование/Перемещение групп файлов/папок;
- Просмотр дисков / папок / файлов в виде дерева;
- Просмотрщик графических, текстовых, html и doc-файлов;
- Просмотр свойств файла/папки, а также групп файлов/папок;
- Просмотр информации о телефоне;
- Изменение атрибутов файла/папки;
- Переименование и удаление файлов;
- Создание и редактирование текстовых файлов в различных кодировках;
- Просмотр и редактирование файлов в HEX-виде;
- Распаковка ZIР/JАR/RАR - архивов;
- Упаковка файлов и папок в zip-архив;
- Создание папок;
- Доступ к файлам в папке "Входящие" (нажатием клавиши "4");
- Пересылка любых файлов через Bluetooth или ИК-порт / отправка группы файлов;
- Горячие клавиши;
- Ассоциации файлов;
- Перезагрузка смартфона;
- Цветовые схемы;
- Автобновление и многое другое;
- доступа в Private и Sys нет.

Платформа: S60 3rd and 5th
Системные требования: Symbian Os 9.x
Язык интерфейса: английский + русский

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Pasha_49

X-plore вообще самый удобный для всех версий симбы, без него не возможно. И форматов кучу держит, и удобно. Ещё постоянно нужны такие проги как Smaper, Smart setings, qreader, dedit, jbak tskman, и много чего питоновского. Я после симбиана простые телефоны вообще не воспринимаю)

----------


## Alex

*Сборник лучших программ для Symbian 9.4 Touch* 
Сборник лучших программ для Symbian 9.4 Touch — Данный сборник собирался по крупицам, программы начиная от qreader заканчивая подпиской и сертификатами к программам для symbian 9.4 touch. Все программы должны быть рабочими, так как проверялись пользователями. Программы все взломанные и сертифицированные. Качать всем пользователям мультимедиа смартфона Nokia 5800. Архив обновился, добавились программы для Нокия 5800:




> AccuWeatherWRT для Nokia 5800
> Best screens для Nokia 5800
> Bestreminder для Nokia 5800
> besttaskman для Nokia 5800
> 3D Игра Doom версии 1.14 для Nokia 5800
> Giftailor для Nokia 5800
> Googlemaps для Nokia 5800
> Guardian для Nokia 5800
> Handy alarm pro для Nokia 5800
> ...




Размер: 76.9 МБ
Платформа: Symbian OS 9.4
Лицензия: Shareware (Cracked)



> *depositfiles.com/files/j56z1499a*
> *letitbit.net/download/7671.c7a34210f9d813c065128fb99/Symbian_9.4_5th_touch.zip.html*
> *vip-file.com/download/7314.c7a34210f9d813c065128fb99/Symbian_9.4_5th_touch.zip.html*

----------

